# Super Bowl voting



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

1. Which team are you rooting for?
2. Who is your team in general?

I am rooting for the ravens. I don't really have a good reason for it, I guess I think it would be cool for Ray Lewis. As an Oregonian I feel like I should root for the niners because of lamichael. 

For you grumpy cat fans:


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't care for football all that much, more into football (soccer). But I occasionally root for the Steelers, lol.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 3, 2013)

1. 49ers if I had to choose
2. Hometown Bengals 

I'm mainly watching for the commercials though. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 3, 2013)

The poll is not working.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

polls weren't working before. I'm not sure why it isn't working. Bummer though.


----------



## Diablo (Feb 3, 2013)

RAVENSSSSSSSS
Sorry I live in Baltimore 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 3, 2013)

The Doritos commercials....woot!!!!


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 3, 2013)

For having just had a baby... Beyonce looks fabulous. Just thought I'd point that out. This power outage is dumb though!!!!


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 3, 2013)

Since ny isnt in I vote Ravens

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 3, 2013)

Yankees!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

